# Wher can I find step by step directions for LEDTool4?



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been searching high and low for written instructions on how to use LEDTool. Where can I find it? Just getting started with rhinestones and don't want to invest in the other programs... Can someone help me with it?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Did you check with where you purchased it? I think that is from MacroMonster, did you ask on their forums for help?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm sorry! I bought that macro but I haven't had time to play with it yet!


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Where can I find step by step directions for LEDTool4?*

I've searched macromonster.com and was unaware of any forums. The website gives visual demonstrations but nothing in the way of detailed directives. I've played with it a little but have no clue on how to get it to work like demonstrated. 
I'll even be happy with little tidbits of advise!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Aren't there little tutorial videos on the website? I remember seeing short videos but I don't remember what they showed!


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions on going to the forum. There's not to much in the way on how to use it there but I'll be sure to post my question there as well.

I did find this; it might be outdated though but I hope it gives me some general idea on its use:

• View topic - add new shapes to path macro


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Stephanie,

I've played with it a bit. Do you have any specific questions about it?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Too bad you could't get help from the forums, I only have the very first version that came out many, many years ago before all these cool rhinestone softwares hit the market, so I can't recall how to use it. Haven't touched it in a long time, I don't even think it is installed on my computer anymore.
Sorry I could not be more helpful.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

learned something new. never heard of this macro until today....


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

For $20, it's not too bad...Especially for someone getting into rhinestone patterns. It's really basic, but can do fills and outlines.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

agensop said:


> learned something new. never heard of this macro until today....


Adam, do you have Corel already?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

DivineBling said:


> Adam, do you have Corel already?


Yeah i do al my designing in x4


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

agensop said:


> Yeah i do al my designing in x4


Then it might be worth it for you to check out the macro for only $20 if you're okay with maybe having to buy other software later.

You can check it out here...
MacroMonster.Com :: Product - Alexander Penkin's LED Tool 4


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> 
> I've played with it a bit. Do you have any specific questions about it?


I've been messing around with it, and have been getting a gist of the utility. 
Few questions here though. 

Do I need to set outline for every graphic for this to work?

What is the Auto-matching for?

How would I do multi-color? I've tried replacing the colors of existing led's without success?

Do I need to go in the LED settings to set size of stones?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

misslovanu said:


> Do I need to go in the LED settings to set size of stones?


I'll start with this one since it's quick and easy..

-Go to the last button on the right and choose "LED Settings"
-Type in the diameter of the stone you want to cut. In the Wattage, I put the SS value such as 6, 10, etc. (No letters so you can't put in SS10, just 10).
-Click "Add the new item". A pop up window will launch asking you to add the new item, Click Yes.
-The new size won't show up until you close the LED macro and relaunch it...(At least that's the only way I can see it.)

So, go ahead and remove and re-populate the LED values with the correct rhinestone sizes to get started.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

maybe, i have more complex ideas however that this wont be good for. so ill be most likey investing in an application. 



DivineBling said:


> Then it might be worth it for you to check out the macro for only $20 if you're okay with maybe having to buy other software later.
> 
> You can check it out here...
> MacroMonster.Com :: Product - Alexander Penkin's LED Tool 4


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

agensop said:


> maybe, i have more complex ideas however that this wont be good for. so ill be most likey investing in an application.


That's what I thought and why I didn't suggest this macro for you when you first started asking me about software.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

check your pm, i have a software question for you 



DivineBling said:


> That's what I thought and why I didn't suggest this macro for you when you first started asking me about software.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

agensop said:


> check your pm, i have a software question for you


Hmmm... I checked but the only new pm I had wasn't from you!


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

If I do outline in one color, can I fill with diff color?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Is the macro the only software that you use for stoning or do you have other software you use that you like better than it? and is your software corel based too?

Im waffling between what to do, i have some basic designs them might work well for but i have definate complicated ones that i would need something like winpcsign for it. that seems the be the most affordable fully featured software on the market (not a slam against anything else, its just the most affordable universal software i have found, i consider these universal software: das, winpcsign and blingit and by universal i mean you can use it with any cutter)



hi-nrg-joe said:


> Hi Stephanie,
> 
> I've played with it a bit. Do you have any specific questions about it?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

misslovanu said:


> If I do outline in one color, can I fill with diff color?


Do you mean like this? This is totally untouched. I literally did this in about 2-3 minutes and I just guessed at some of the spacing requirements between the stones. Once you know the values to use for each stone, it'll be a lot easier and quicker. As you can see, I'd go back and move a few things around, or retry with different values, but for your question, yes you can use different colors, apply fills, outlines, etc.

I've only had the macro for a few weeks and have only played with it for about a 1/2 in total so I'm just writing my own documentation as I mess with it.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

agensop said:


> Is the macro the only software that you use for stoning or do you have other software you use that you like better than it? and is your software corel based too?


Well...I do have several other software packages that I use, but I'm more of a tester of the software than a big time user. I'm in the process of reviewing them all, but a quick overview of my preference SO FAR would be:

Features(for rhinestoning):
Bling It
R-Wear
WinPC
LED Tool

Ease of use:
R-Wear
Bling It
LED
WinPC

Price:
LED
WinPC
R-Wear
Bling It

This is just my opinion and what I've achieved while playing with them. I haven't watched any tutorials, read any manuals, etc and this is just installing the apps and diving in. So after saying that, I can't say it's a fair evaluation of the potential of each package. Once I have the time, I'll watch some videos and retry some of the original designs again. Maybe this next time it'll go smoother with each application.

I haven't tried Funtime or DAS so I couldn't tell you about them.

Also, I haven't spent a lot of time with WinPC. The first problem I had was importing existing vector graphics and them not coming out correctly. This right away was a big turn off for me. When I have a chance I'll go back and play with this package again to see if I can fix my issue. I've heard great things about it so I want to spend time on the tutorials and documention.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

if you have rwear that means you most likely have a gx cutter (or one of their engravers just guessing) is it true it doesnt have setting for korean stones and only the expensive stones?


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I do have a GX cutter, but I also use a laser to cut my designs. What I do in R-wear is do the rhinestone placement, then copy/paste the design into Corel. From there I send the job to my laser. With this process, I'm assuming you can send the job to any cutter that works with Corel.

As for the type of stones question in R-wear, you can edit/add any type of stone you like. For example, I didn't like the sizes of some of the stones, so I added my own and gave it a name of my own. Not sure if that answers your question or not. 

The types it has listed are:
Hotfix
Hotfix Transparent
No Hotfix

From there it has a pull down for the Diameter in mm and a color. These pull down menus are used for sorting the stones you choose. Under the manufacturer, they are all listed as Swarovski, 2028.

I don't know a whole lot about stones and types since I mostly use the software to create my layout. I guess as long as the software supports custom circle/stone sizes, you can just make the exact size you need. If you are asking more about making the "proof" using the stones provided and having the template look like the actual design, I'd still need to dig into the apps to give you that information.


----------



## misslovanu (Jan 17, 2007)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Do you mean like this? This is totally untouched. I literally did this in about 2-3 minutes and I just guessed at some of the spacing requirements between the stones. Once you know the values to use for each stone, it'll be a lot easier and quicker. As you can see, I'd go back and move a few things around, or retry with different values, but for your question, yes you can use different colors, apply fills, outlines, etc.
> 
> I've only had the macro for a few weeks and have only played with it for about a 1/2 in total so I'm just writing my own documentation as I mess with it.


Exactly! I'm going to waffle around more with it to see what I can do with. 
I find it an affordable option especially when the other options aren't within the budget. The only drawback is full documentation. Yes, I've been all around the internet and yes, I do see limited illustrated examples. 
When you're finished writing your documentation, can you please share Joseph?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

No that exactly what i meant it only supports (out of the box) swarovkski which are a bit more expensive than the korean stones.

Cool though! Its cool to talk to other folks and find out what they are using to do designs im researching before i get into it. I know a little because i have the total graphics video, but my cutter is gonzo! at the moment so i cant do much more than look and play.




hi-nrg-joe said:


> they are all listed as Swarovski, 2028.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

misslovanu said:


> When you're finished writing your documentation, can you please share Joseph?


Sure..I can't guarentee the whole document super quick, but if you want to know how I did the 2 color/2 size design above, I can whip something up pretty quick strictly for that.


----------

